# What's the difference between a Hare and a Rabbit?



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

You can't pull a Rabbit out of your @ss.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So where is the joke then?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

What's the difference between light and hard?

You can sleep with a light on.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

GoingTTooFast said:


> What's the difference between light and hard?
> 
> You can sleep with a light on.


 :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

what's the difference between a girlfriend and a wife?

45lbs 

What's the difference between a blonde and an ironing board?

Its difficult to open the legs on an ironing board.


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

rarrrrrrrrr ouch :roll: :roll:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

slg said:


> what's the difference between a girlfriend and a wife?
> 
> 45lbs
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

My grandfather used to own a Whippet, which he trained to catch rabbits and hares.
He took me out with him one day, and Kim (the dog) caught 2 rabbits and a hare.
When we got home, I was interested to see how you prepare and cook the "kill".
My grandfather gutted and skinned the two rabbits, and told me he was going to make rabbit stew.
I asked him how he cooks the hare, and he told me that the best method is to get a large pot filled with boiling water, and place the hare in it along with a large stone, and let it simmer away on the stove.
Once the stone is ready to eat, so is the hare.

Rogue


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

If you're bald you can paint rabbits on your head and people might mistake them for hares.

-------------------

What's the difference between a vitamin and hormone?

You can make a vitamin!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

What's the difference between a dog and a fox?

About 6 pints.


----------

